# I Think My Dog Ate My Gourami!



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesterday evening after we arrived home from work, I fed the cats & dogs then the fish. After changing clothes, I finally sat down to relax.

TDF asked me if I'd seen the big male pearl gourami. I wasn't really paying attention, I had so much to do...

A little later we started looking for him, parting plants and lifting logs, he was NOT in the tank! He was not on the floor. The only other possibility was that he'd jumped out.

We have a little female pug who will eat absolutely anything including lemon and hot peppers... I don't even want to think about how it happened!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

.....ahh yes.. very well could have happened...

Although i never thought of gourami as terribly jumpy but i dunno. Kitty ate two lizards and one khuli so far.. 

Cid actually pulled plants out of one of the tanks and ate it..


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, does the pug eat homework too?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

She's destroyed 2 pairs of ipod headphones, took the case off an ipod, chewed that then put a few tooth marks in the ipod itself, cell phones, kleenex, granola bars, screwdrivers. She's also able to open back pack zippers. So yes, she probably would eat homework if she could.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> ........
> 
> Although i never thought of gourami as terribly jumpy but i dunno.....


They do jump quite well. Bettas too. Very strong fishes.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

aww poor fishy!!
that wouldn't be surprising though if the dog ate it - dogs love fish!!

I used to have two labs and between them they ate/destroyed a couch, a picnic table, an antique washstand, the siding on the back of the house, a persian rug, 800,000 bags of garbage and my discman (hey, it was the 90s). I'm sure I've forgotten stuff. But we love them anyway.

Lucy (my current pup) is mental and sometimes rushes the aquarium. I think she's herding the fish!! It's pretty scary. Right now she's just settling for my ankle.  lol


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

kweenshaker said:


> .....I think she's herding the fish!! It's pretty scary.....


   
Australian cattle dog .... yep.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*lid?*

Is there room somewhere for the fish to slide between your lid and the filter or something? Or your tank hasn't got a 100% cover/lid on it?

My gouramis are quite jumpy. I think that being in the gourami family, other relatives like Bettas, which are jumpy, it would make sense.

W


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

My 6 pearl gouarmies haven't jumped so far in my 55g open top tank.

When I was acclimating them they did try to jump from the water bucket.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I found a dried up stuarti UNDER my carpet once!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!! Under ...how the hell?  Magick!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, with all these stories it's a wonder no-one has invented an aquarium safety net.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a great idea, why don't you sell them?! LOL


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

isn't that called a lid?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Not when it's a net smart a**


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> isn't that called a lid?


OMG that's a genius idea. WOW!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> LOL!! Under ...how the hell?  Magick!


No idea from the 90 gallon cory tank in my front window.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> That's a great idea, why don't you sell them?! LOL


I would but then my wife would promptly kill me; Once properly trained these two safety nets catch 85% of fish jumpers.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*ooh I love cute kid photos! *

Those are some very cute fish-catchers you've got there! 

My own two junior fish-catchers are a little older (8 and 10).

W


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

The one on the right, with her tongue out, is our fish catcher. Unfortunately she doesn't put them back in the tank.


----------

